# Belt issues



## Plumbermikew (Jan 19, 2020)

I have a Gardenway 13AI617H118 lawn tractor with a MTD 190-032-101 snowblower attachment. Anybody have this same setup that can send a photo of the PTO spring placement and the part number for the proper belt.


----------



## Plumbermikew (Jan 19, 2020)

Anybody?


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post....Greetings from the Burg '...


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Link to instructions manual.

https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/190-032-101_operator.pdf


----------

